# Favorite Tackle/Boat Bag?



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

One with cold beer and fried chicken gizzards in it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have two of these. The first one is a few years old still going strong. Second is backup. Zippers are still perfectly functional, never even rinsed it. 



Access to this page has been denied.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Following.

The Yeti Go Box would do everything you want....but it’s a bit over-priced for my budget. I have the Engel Dry Box....I like it but it’s a bit too small....so I carry soft plastics and hooks/jig heads in a soft-side Offshore Angler tackle bag....and like yours, it has the “frozen zippers” feature. 😩


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

A little wd40 does wonders....use some pb blaster to free them....then TLC w/ the WD...I use to wash them once in awhile in a bucket of dawn/water....stuck was never an issue that was not easily fixed
OR
go to walmart find a plastic box the size u need and stuff it w/ plano 3700s ..... one is sitting under my bench seat now... works great...anti-skid tape on bottom


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> A little wd40 does wonders....use some pb blaster to free them....then TLC w/ the WD...I use to wash them once in awhile in a bucket of dawn/water....stuck was never an issue that was not easily fixed
> OR
> go to walmart find a plastic box the size u need and stuff it w/ plano 3700s ..... one is sitting under my bench seat now... works great...anti-skid tape on bottom


Read post #3. That bag is amazing for $40-50. I got my two for $30 when Igloo was selling them with a Plano tackle box in yhe front pouch and calling them a 30 can tackle cooler. Mine is on my skiff all the time and never had to mess with the zippers. I keep my wallet and keys in the side pouch and they stay dry even when I spear a wave.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I long ago gave up on tackle boxes and tackle bags... Instead I prefer a small cooler for my tackle “box”. It’s sturdy and absolutely dry storage...


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Check out the Plano guide series. They have a few different sizes / versions but one of them sits on a 2 inch tall milk crate type material. So it stays out of the water even if you take a wave. The storage is well thought out and I fill it with the waterproof 3700 boxes. I never would have thought it would last like it has but I've been running it hard for 5 years


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I battled all the same issues. Ended up with a yeti gobox. Very expensive but worth it for me as a seat, dry(ish) storage and tackle box. By buddies got a little water inside when he flipped his raft in a rapid.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I've got an older version of a Patagonia Great Divider bag, it's a great bag, waterproof with waterproof zippers and holds what I need. They are pricey but I caught mine on sale when they were updated models and clearanced them. Several people have been on my boat with Fishpond bags and they are nice as well.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the umpqua boat bag. It's big and fits well in the hatch of my mosquito. It's modular so you can change the way the compartments fit. Also waterproof to keep my camera gear safe while it's not being used. 

BOAT BAG LARGE


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Patagonia stormfront great divider bag. A little pricey but probably the last tackle bag I will buy for a long time.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Been using a Gill Cordura laptop computer bag for years. Multiple pockets and the main interior will hold a Plano box, binder for soft baits and fly box. Flap pocket holds pliers, fobs, leader spool. Compact so it fits in the forward hatch easily. I don't carry a ton of tackle anyway.


----------



## Docndan1 (Dec 16, 2019)

g8rfly said:


> Check out the Plano guide series. They have a few different sizes / versions but one of them sits on a 2 inch tall milk crate type material. So it stays out of the water even if you take a wave. The storage is well thought out and I fill it with the waterproof 3700 boxes. I never would have thought it would last like it has but I've been running it hard for 5 years


x2 for the Plano guide series. love the plastic bottom to keep things dry and mine has quick access flip-up tackle storage on the lid. Holds 4 plano boxes on the inside and lots of storage on the outside


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Depends what I'm doing. I have a plano guide bag that I've had for years at this point and it's held up well. But lately I just bring one of the plano edge boxes and a little zipper bag that holds plastics.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Lews boat bag. Have had then same one for 5+ years. A wipe down and zipper lube once and a while and it’s still going strong. I’m pretty good about taking care of my gear but I’ll admit, this bag gets some abuse.
Amazon.com : Lews Yellow Speed Boat Bag, 24-Inch : Fishing Tackle Storage Bags : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Lews boat bag. Have had then same one for 5+ years. A wipe down and zipper lube once and a while and it’s still going strong. I’m pretty good about taking care of my gear but I’ll admit, this bag gets some abuse.
> Amazon.com : Lews Yellow Speed Boat Bag, 24-Inch : Fishing Tackle Storage Bags : Sports & Outdoors


Going to second this bag. I've had mine for two years and it still looks and functions like new. I just leave it in one of my hatches as a "ditch bag" of sorts with my throw cushion, first aid kit, ropes, flares, extra life vests, etc. It's nice that it's soft sided vs. some of the other boxes recommended (in my opinion) because it can conform to smaller openings and hatches.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Simms, similar to umpqua, patagonia, fishpond. This is the route to go in my opinion. Couple with the plano sealed boxes, and I have stored packs of hooks, swivels, flies, lead, whatever for multiple years with no rust. End of the day just zip it up and spray off the salt form the outside. Little bit large but if it fits in your hatches these waterproof boxes will be the last tackle box you ever buy. And they are "soft" so they arent heavy like the yeti version of the pelican case. The simms one stood out to me cause it has a sweet little magnet closure that you dont have to zip all the way around every time you go in for something. Youll never go back.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I went away from the bags and got one of these for tackle and accessories. Can’t remember the size I got, but holds 5 trays with everything I need nice and neat. Its compact, sturdy and organized.








Lure Locker


Looking for the best way to transport and store the Lure Lock boxes you already have? We have you covered. Large: Holds Five LL1 size boxes. Dimensions: 12 1/2 x 15 x 9 7/8 Medium: Holds Five LL2 size boxes. Dimensions: 10 7/8 x 11 7/8 x 8 1/8 Small: Holds Five LL3 size boxes. Dimensions: 8 7/8...




www.lurelock.com


----------



## JakeM (Dec 4, 2018)

I use the Simms challenger bag ultra. Has enough space for everything I need and I have not had any issues so far.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Net 30 said:


> Looking to buy a quality bag for the boat. I'm tired of buying $40-$60 bags that fall to shit after a year or two - frozen zippers, corrosion etc.
> 
> Anybody have any luck with a bag that holds up to skiff life? Hoping to find a medium size bag that holds a couple plano boxes, pliers, leader spools, fly box, file etc. Looked at Abel, FishPond, Simms and others.
> 
> Any recommendations?


I have a KastKing that I've been very happy with. I haven't abused it but it's well designed and seems well-made, available in multiple sizes and very reasonably priced


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Simms Challenger also


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a fish pond cutbank gear bag.. I like it better than the great divider I had previously, I keep 3 cliff buggers in it sideways they take up half of it then leader, tools and sun screen keys ect. I swap out my cliffs depending on what Im doing each day and it fits nicely in all my hatches.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

georgiadrifter said:


> Following.
> 
> The Yeti Go Box would do everything you want....but it’s a bit over-priced for my budget. I have the Engel Dry Box....I like it but it’s a bit too small....so I carry soft plastics and hooks/jig heads in a soft-side Offshore Angler tackle bag....and like yours, it has the “frozen zippers” feature. 😩
> View attachment 165737


I know that this doesn't qualify as a bag but,I second the Engel 13qt. Cooler/Dry Box. The one thing that I have noticed is that water can accumulate in the handle recess and can drip down inside the box. I sealed mine so that this isn't an issue anymore.There's a tray that you can put dry gear in that will keep stuff above the "cooler" section if you use ice for your beverages. The overall size is such that it's easy to stow.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Found one that's pretty cool but SIMMS discontinued it!

Dry Creek Boat Bag - I'm likin' the magnetic latch, deep shoe box lid and removable side compartments. This pic is a medium size and they now only make a large size with no side pods....and it's turd brown.

Crap.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

redchaser said:


> I've got an older version of a Patagonia Great Divider bag, it's a great bag, waterproof with waterproof zippers and holds what I need. They are pricey but I caught mine on sale when they were updated models and clearanced them. Several people have been on my boat with Fishpond bags and they are nice as well.


If you're going with a "soft sided" bag, I have found Patagonia to be one of the best companies out there as far as standing behind their products! They'll replace regardless of age and upgrade you to the current models if your original model is no longer made!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Simms has the magnet. I can leave it unzipped and easily get in and out, plus move it without it spilling its contents if it tumps over. The holders on the side did rip off, but it's been like 7 years I've used that bag. I am just going to Shoe Goo those suckers back on.

The newest Umpqua bags are pretty slick, but no magnet, so a no go for me.

The only downside is those bags are pricey.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I use the affordable igloo bags.

Zippers last and are easy to maintain with a silicone stick. Silicone sticks are cheap, they last and I have been using them for forty years. Simply open the zipper and run the stick over each half of the zipper, slick it up good and refresh as needed. I keep the stick handy, does a fine job. I also apply it to the zippers on my neoprene booties for when I have to get off the boat for reds.


----------



## clynch136 (Jan 18, 2021)

I looked at simms and orvis boat bags for awhile but went a different direction because of the price. For a wade bag, I have a simms backpack but I decided to save the cash and go with the plano dry storage box for the boat. Holds multiple fly boxes and a couple of boxes with jigs and plugs as well as my leader spools. Works well for me as a boat box, fairly waterproof in the rain, and easy store on a boat.









Deep Dry Storage Tackle Box | West Marine


Check out our Deep Dry Storage Tackle Box and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I used the Simms and Orvis bags and went back the the mustad boat bags. I didn't get long enough out of either of the expensive bags. I will say both companies took care of them.

I have the flap top and clam shell style and like the flap top better.






Tackle Systems | Mustad Fishing







mustad-fishing.com


----------



## realfly32 (Apr 12, 2020)

We use the Yeti Load out on our skiff and the Orvis soft sided bag on trips and in our raft. They are both pretty pricey but have lasted with no issues !


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


Net 30 said:


> Looking to buy a quality bag for the boat. I'm tired of buying $40-$60 bags that fall to shit after a year or two - frozen zippers, corrosion etc.
> 
> Anybody have any luck with a bag that holds up to skiff life? Hoping to find a medium size bag that holds a couple plano boxes, pliers, leader spools, fly box, file etc. Looked at Abel, FishPond, Simms and others.
> 
> Any recommendations?


I went with a duck hunting blind bag that floats. Has room for a few Plano boxes, cliff flies full size box and cliff crab fly box, plus deeper than most for extra gear. Top flaps over which is not as easy as some of the boat bags but it has a handy slot for rain gear. 
ALPS OutdoorZ Deluxe Floating... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RWW3V3J?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## realfly32 (Apr 12, 2020)

realfly32 said:


> We use the Yeti Load out on our skiff and the Orvis soft sided bag on trips and in our raft. They are both pretty pricey but have lasted with no issues !


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Well ... your budget probably makes that decision for you. I like my Patagonia Divider that is about 10 years old now, and last year I had to do some seam sealing all the way around and heavily lube the zipper. But it's good to go. That new Plano tackle bag looks awesome (with the plastic bottom). SIMMS boat bag? Meh to the color, if color matters. Really, if a Patagonia (with an awesome warranty) will give you ten years? I can handle $20 a year factored out over the life + still going.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

I use the large Plano Z-Series Tackle bag. No zippers to corrode, hard plastic base with tie down spots for stability and plenty of room for stuff. I have been using it for close to 4 years now and it has held up very well.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I also have the Fishpond cutbank gear bag. It has been a great bag so far, but it mostly stays in my rear hatch. I can fit two fly boxes, camera bag, sunscreen, and tons of leaders, koozies, nippers, pliers, etc. I was between this, the Patagonia, and Simms, and liked the dimensions of this one best. Plus it has fly patches on top to dry out and separate flies and lures i had used that day.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Think I found a winner...just came out in January. Feels like the same material as my Patagonia Great Divide, water-proof plastic bottom with non-slip feet, NO zippers, rigid shoe-box lid and the side pockets feel like fishing net material. 

$59 on-line for the medium size with 2 Plano boxes inside.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes! Those look fantastic. Zippers and salt = problems eventually.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Plano Z series -


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

The plano z series does look pretty good. The zipper just failed on one of my old bags, so I think i'm going to pick one up.


----------

